# 2007 335i sedan (E90) Battery replacement



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

First, I want to thank all for their input/help.

My 335i's battery finally died. I have been looking at aaaalot of threads on how to do this. These are my questions,

Is there anyone out here who has done it (specifically an E90)? 
Is there anyone out here who is a BMW technician (your expert opinion)?
If so how how critical is it to register the battery?
Can anyone tell their savings (DIY vs. dealership or "certified" BMW garage)

I am a big fan of OEM and yes, it's more expensive. But how critical is it? My car is no longer under warranty so I don't want to make matters worse. I don't mind paying extra if that will potentially keep me out of hot in the future.

I'm not complaining either, expensive car (highly engineered), expensive parts/labor. Hence the reason I do what I can when I can. Plus I enjoy working on cars, despite that not being my occupation.

I equate it to the guy/gal who parks like an A#$ in a parking lot. If you can't park it, don't drive it.

So, no complaints....I only mention this because it seems there's quite a bit of upset people reference this whole battery thing, "register it, don't register, AGM, non-AGM, 12 volts is 12 volts." You get the picture.

Thank you again for sharing you knowledge and time in answering this!

Respectfully,

Mike


----------



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

Just called my dealership and they quoted me $440-450. He also told me the battery goes for approximately $200.

Does this sound right?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, with all due respect, this has been beaten to death *many times*. I haven't done this, but have read enough, so I'll try to impart what I believe I've been picking up.

_Is there anyone out here who has done it (specifically an E90)?_

Not I, but many others have. I'm pretty certain you could register it yourself with the Bavarian Technic tool.

_Is there anyone out here who is a BMW technician (your expert opinion)?_

I shouldn't speak for them, but I can almost guarantee that they will recommend registering it.

_If so how how critical is it to register the battery?_

Critical is a strong word, and subjective. However, I do think most would say just do it right the first time- the charging rate will be altered for the new battery once registered. Failure to do so may shorten the life of the battery (by anecdote, it's seemed to happen a number of times). Now the registration seems very expensive, and therefore not worth it- but your quote is way too high; go ask some indy's.

_Can anyone tell their savings (DIY vs. dealership or "certified" BMW garage)_

My *guess* from distant recollectin would be about 1/3 to 1/2 savings.


----------



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

Ilovemycar - Thank you for your quick reply. I'll start checking elsewhere.


----------



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

I checked around and I've been quoted from $280.00 - $310.00. That includes everything except tax. All these independent shops use either "Interstate battery" (2yr/7yr pro-rate) or a "Centennial Battery" (2yr/7yr pro-rate). 

Has anyone had experience with either of these batteries?

I might get an OEM battery and have them install it for cheaper, to include registering the battery.

Thanks again folks!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

As long as the battery is the correct size and power specs, it really does not matter which brand.


----------



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

Question:

As opposed to buying an OEM battery ($200.00) with a 2 year warranty I can purchase a Rayovac battery (BatteriesPlus.com) locally for $149.99 with a 3 year /5 year pro-rated warranty.

I plan on installing it myself and then taking it to get it registered.

My only concern is the slightly different specks on the batteries.

OEM 90Ah 720CCA

Rayovac (Item# SLI94RH7M) 100Ah 760CCA

So should I be concerned??? I read some guys beemer caught on fire!!

Thanks for the help
:thumbup:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

The Rayovac battery you are looking at has better specs than the OEM, so you will be fine.

The "fire" thread had nothing to do with battery registration.


----------

